
Understanding Feature Pyramid Networks for Object Detection (FPN) - aaossa
https://medium.com/@jonathan_hui/understanding-feature-pyramid-networks-for-object-detection-fpn-45b227b9106c
======
sharemywin
Searched on google and found other papers on Feature Pyramid networks plus
some other papers.

[http://www.rossgirshick.info/](http://www.rossgirshick.info/)

